# Ryobi Re600 speed control



## BlackSilver (Jan 13, 2005)

I have a Ryobi Re600 router, a few years old, pretty much on permanent duty under my router table. 

Lately, for no apparent reason the speed goes to full-throttle, and cannot be adjusted. Turn it off and usually it will work just fine when you turn it back on. The problem seems entirely random --- router may work fine for several hours, or maybe just a few minutes, before the problem re-appears.

Thinking sawdust in the variable resistor, I pulled the circuit board open, inspected it for bad solder joints, and blew it off with dry air and electronic contact cleaner, but didn't seem to affect the problem.

Anyone else had this issue? What was the problem? 

Hans


----------



## Keith Kenner (Feb 6, 2008)

I am having a problem simular to yours. The router .... has intermitnent power on off on off. I took the top off and there is a speed sensor that rides the top of the shaft and a small circuit board that has a transistor wired in next to that. I unpluged the small circuit board and it seemed to improve, which leads me to believe that the small circuit board is bad. I found this blog while looking for that board. Do you have the parts break down for this router Ryobi re 600?


----------



## billybob66 (Mar 9, 2007)

I have the same router, which is going to do permanent duty in my new router table. It's a powerful beast, perfect for this purpose. As yet, I've not experienced the problem you speak of. I would imagine the fix is not too cheap either, but I haven't checked. 

Another possibility would be to plug the router into an aftermarket speed control. They can usually be had for about 30 bucks, and can be mounted wherever it suits you!


----------

